# New gear setup for mostly park. Advice...



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

I have heard nothing but good things about Rome boards. I bought a Rome Agent on clearance but haven't gotten a chance to ride it because the snow quickly disappeared. Graft is the same as the Agent, but geared towards park while the Agent is all-mountain. I would suggest contacting Rome directly through their website and ask them what size the recommend. They suggested I go with a 158 instead of the 160 I thought I would need (5'10", 190, 9.5 boot).


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You don't need a centered board to ride park thats just a fabled myth.


----------



## friends (Apr 6, 2008)

thanks for the advice. i ended up picking a 154 agent with 390 bindings. lookin forward to winter.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

friends said:


> thanks for the advice. i ended up picking a 154 agent with 390 bindings. lookin forward to winter.


That's a killer setup. I also have an Agent, and can't really complain off it. Amazing board. Currently I have Burton custom bindings, But I plan to improve it to Rome 390's too.

GL with your new setup


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

i just got myself a Rome Slash (wide version of the agent) 158 and 390's...I havnt taken it up the hill yet, but i like the flex and comfort of the bindings...cant wait to ride it!


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

I have a few buds that rock Rome stuff and love it. Another one you can look at is Ride. I have a DH DFC with Flux Rising Sun Bindings, and I will tell you, it is a great set up. The board is extremely flexy, but stiff enough to hit kickers with. Board works great on rails and boxes. Hung up the first time I hit a box, but it was my own dumb fault. Everyone who has tried it loves it. Just something else to think about.


----------

